# My first turntable in many years..Pro-ject Debut Carbon



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

This Christmas I bought myself a turntable, Pro-ject Debut Carbon. I have not had or listened with a turntable since 1988. I got the turntable because my parents have many LP's that we don't have digital versions of, so I wanted to hear some different music. 
Also I was very curious about the raging debate between digital and vinyl fanatics about which is superior. I went into this with the notion that digital is superior and so far I still hold that opinion. Of course vinyl fanatics will argue that because I didn't spend at least $1000 on a TT (and I don't use a $500 LP cleaner), then it will not sound as good as it can. 

This purchase also reinforces my experience that the most important aspect of sound quality is the engineering of the audio. MP3's, CD's, Hi Res downloads, and LP's can sound good or they can sound bad. Over the last week I have listened to many LP's that sound wonderful and many that sound dreadful (same experience with MP3's, CD's, and Hi Res dwnlds). But playing vinyl does have several negative aspects that are noticeable even with well engineered audio, these include very high noise floor, the pop's & clicks, and maintenance of both the vinyl and the TT.
But there is much more appreciation for the music when it is so tactile. The TT needs to be set up properly, the vinyl needs to be properly cared for. And there is a good feeling when you start to play an LP, it doesn't sound right with extra popping & clicking, and doesn't sound clear, then you take the vinyl off and physically wash it, dry it, wipe it with a brush, clear the cartridge needle of debris, put the vinyl back on the platter, drop the needle, and now there is noticeable improvemnet in the sound. There is a sense of accomplishment in that process.

As far as the TT goes... I have nothing to compare my Debut Carbon with, but I love the look and feel of it. There are many great reviews that have already been written for this piece of gear.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I think you nailed it. Of course you could spend more. Diminishing returns.

Vinyl is work, but it can be fun. Have fun.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree as well. I have long since duped all of my records to digital so I don't use the turntable any more. I'm not enchanted with the rigamarole involved in playing records so I don't miss it. Enjoy the music.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Pro-ject Debut Carbon is a lot of table for the money, and what I would buy were I in the market for a new one. Enjoy, Glenn.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done, I hope you enjoy the out of it and don't worry about what others say. Its a good table.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats! I'm a ProJect fan. They are IMO a better buy than many new and most used/vintage TTs and a much better option than a clapped out ex-DJ Technics SL1200. 

As for digitizing my LP collection; Even though I've had a dedicated music server PC for several years, I only recently got around to completing the transfer of my CDs (1600+) to FLAC files on a HDD. Most of my LP collection won't be so honored. This is mostly because of the size (3500+). The ones that I tend to play the most or are personal favorites will probably be honored with digitizing. The bulk will stay as they are. 

Whichever of my LPs that get digitized will be at 24/48 directly to FLAC.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

$400 dollars is a hefty investment for me so I wasn't going into this ignorant. For several months I poured over TT info and reviews. Most all said that the Debut Carbon is the one to get for that price point, and I'm not disappointed (again, I knew ahead of time of the drawbacks to vinyl). This TT is completely manual, it would've been much nicer to have automatic but then I might've been paying for fluff instead of performance (much the same reason that I'm really drawn to the Arx speakers). 
This forum never ceases to amaze me, in a good way. I fully expected to get blasted by the vinyl fanatics for my posted listening opinions concerning vinyl vs digital. But all members are so respectful of others' opinions.

Today the wife & I went to a record shop for the first time in my life and it was her suggestion. She said she would like to find something like ELO and we did end up getting ELO's 'Secret Messages' and several other used selections for $3.25/ea. The non used sealed vinyl is $20-50.

Soon I'll probably start digitizing some of the rarer, more personal stuff from my parents collection. VINYL STUDIO software looks promising so far.


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just re-furbed my old Thorens TD126 and SME arm a few weeks ago. I did a complete teardown all the way to the circuit board. Replaced old caps, etc.

I agree that vinyl is work, but it's nostalgic and reminds me of the days when TTs and RtRs were the best possible sound reproduction.

Get a Discwasher and the Discwasher stylus cleaner. Probably around $30. It will be good enough to keep your records and stylus in great shape for years to come.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> Soon I'll probably start digitizing some of the rarer, more personal stuff from my parents collection. VINYL STUDIO software looks promising so far.


After you get a USB DAC/ADC for your PC you may find that Audacity (freeware) is all the software you need for digitizing your LPs.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

I was out of vinyl for a long time and got back into it with a Debut 3 a few years ago. It was nice but I wanted more so I picked up a VPI HW19 JR MKIV. That did make a big difference sound wise but I still wanted more. I liked the VPI and I was lucky enough to find a used Aries 1 with a JMW 10.5 arm. That made a huge difference. I rarely listen to CDs now. They always fatigued me after listening for a while. Vinyl does not. I don't mind the "hassle" of changing/cleaning records some people complain about.

Good luck with your Carbon. Pick up a carbon fiber brush ($20) and clean your vinyl with it right before you drop the needle. If your vinyl is clean, that should help keep it and the stylus that way. Dipping the stylus into a chunk of magic eraser will help keep the stylus clean.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

The sound from my Carbon was very unexpected. I'd always read how warm vinyl sounded compared to the sterile digital. Warm to me always meant lack of detail in the high freq and so I assumed tracks that sounded screechy and fatiguing on CD, wouldn't sound that way on vinyl. So far, the Carbon and digital tracks sound very similar. Neither source sounds inherently more warm or more screechy or more fatiguing than the other. 
After reading a few cartridge reviews, I think this has to do with the Ortofon 2M Red which is fitted to the Carbon. Several reviewers make direct comparisons to other cartridges and say specifically that the 2M Red has more high freq detail and is better suited for someone looking for that 'digital' sound.
As mentioned in an earlier post, the engineering has most to due with how well the recording sounds. I'm listening to Chuck Mangione who I really like, but the LPs do not sound good. I've never intentionally listened to Quincy Jones (probably forced to listen to some of it many years ago at a few roller rinks) but yesterday I dropped the needle on 'The Dude' LP and was mesmerized with the great sounding sonics.

Thanks for the info on the magic eraser, I'll have to look into that. 
For wiping, I'm using my dad's 20-30yr old Realistic carbon brush. Planning on buying DAK's carbon brush.
Washing the vinyl has really helped with clarity and pops from static. I haven't yet bought a washing system, for now I carefully wash in the sink with a very soft sponge using distilled water and dish soap, supposedly adding a touch of isopropyl alcohol helps and I'll probably give that a try soon.


----------



## Audiofool (Dec 20, 2012)

I actually just took the plunge with my first EVER turntable in November. I went a tad cheaper than you with the Pro-ject Essential with the Orfoton OM 5e cartridge, as I wasn't too sure how into it I'd get.

Have to agree with you, getting into vinyl has been a very cool experience. I spent a lot of years listening to my Dad's collection, and it was great bringing back some of the memories of my first listening experiences ever. 

I haven't decided to chuck out my CD player or FLACs, but I have learned that good, clean vinyl sounds fantastic. It can have a bit of its own character, and experiencing full albums like everyone used to do adds to the experience as well. Congrats on your buy!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Speaking of entry level TTs, has anyone any experience with U-Turn audio?


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

Audiofool said:


> I actually just took the plunge with my first EVER turntable in November. I went a tad cheaper than you with the Pro-ject Essential with the Orfoton OM 5e cartridge, as I wasn't too sure how into it I'd get.
> 
> Have to agree with you, getting into vinyl has been a very cool experience. I spent a lot of years listening to my Dad's collection, and it was great bringing back some of the memories of my first listening experiences ever.
> 
> I haven't decided to chuck out my CD player or FLACs, but I have learned that good, clean vinyl sounds fantastic. It can have a bit of its own character, and experiencing full albums like everyone used to do adds to the experience as well. Congrats on your buy!


If you want to easily bump up the quality of the TTs sound, pick up the OM20 stylus. It replaces the OM5 stylus by sliding out of the cartridge. Not cheap but big difference.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I just spent two holiday weeks with a family member, a serious listener with good ears, who has recently gotten into vinyl and is really having fun with it. We concluded that the charm of vinyl is largely the physical/tactile involvement with the medium. He even insists on having his turntable positioned so he can see the record turning while he listens.

Sound quality can approach that of digital under best conditions, but is only better if you are looking for less HF detail &/or like a little more distortion. We agreed with the OP's position that the recording / mix / mastering are far greater contributors to the sonic quality.

I will always prefer the clarity of digital myself, but vinyl can be fun. I am feeling inspired to dig out my old LPs from years ago a get my turntable spinning again once in awhile.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I spent years collecting vinyl from the mid 80's through mid-90's. I especially loved picking up Limited Edition picture discs or colored vinyl. There's so many things to enjoy about the medium...but I especially appreciated the physicality of holding a record, the smell, the varying sleeves, the wonderful cover art, and reading the groove notes...and, as you touched on, the cleaning...the static gun...so gratifying!

I eventually gave up on vinyl simply for convenience sake and to avoid my kids wrecking the turntable...and ripped all of my vinyl to digital. I sold the vinyl. Huge Mistake. I would love to have it back.


----------

